# Βίκτορ Βικτόρια ή Βίκτωρ Βικτόρια ή Βίκτωρ Βικτώρια… Oh well: Victor, Victoria



## nickel (Mar 13, 2011)

Τον περασμένο Δεκέμβρη μάς άφησε χρόνους ο Μπλέικ Έντουαρντς, ο σκηνοθέτης, σύζυγος της Τζούλι Άντριους, αυτός που μας χάρισε τον Ροζ Πάνθηρα αλλά κι άλλες μεγάλες επιτυχίες, από τις οποίες ξεχωρίζω την ταινία _Victor, Victoria_, την οποία δεν θυμάμαι πόσες φορές έχω δει — και πάντα γελάω.

Έγραψε χτες ο daeman:
Το _Βικτωριανή_ τοπικό από τη Βικτώρια, όχι χρονικό από τη Βικτώρια […].​
Η πρώτη _Βικτώρια_ είναι η πολιτεία της Αυστραλίας και η δεύτερη η βασίλισσα, που σε μας είναι πιο γνωστή με κατεβασμένο τον τόνο, Βικτωρία, όπως και στην πλατεία.

Έγραφε και ο earion παλιότερα:

Συστηματικά και απόλυτα εξελληνίζονται τα βαπτιστικά ονόματα των κάθε είδους ηγεμόνων […] Μέχρι και σήμερα. […] Και η «Γιαγιά όλης της Ευρώπης» βασίλισσα Βικτωρία για τον ίδιο λόγο είναι ακριβώς έτσι και όχι Βικτόρια. Έχει και πλατεία στην Αθήνα (Πλατεία Βικτωρίας βέβαια). Και δίνει το όνομά της σε ολόκληρη εποχή, τη βικτωριανή (με ωμέγα).​
Είναι γνωστό ότι το όνομα _Βίκτωρ_ προέρχεται από το λατινικό _Victor_, που σημαίνει νικητής, ενώ η _Βικτωρία_ είναι από το λατινικό _Victoria_, που σημαίνει νίκη (η θεά των Ρωμαίων αντιστοιχούσε στη δική μας θεά Νίκη, αυτήν που έγινε παπούτσια).

Το Ορθογραφικό Λεξικό τα γράφει όλα με –_ω_–: *Βίκτωρ, Βίκτωρας, Βικτωρία, Βικτώρια, βικτωριανός*.

Σε πλαίσιο ωστόσο προσθέτει:

*Βίκτωρ*
Το λατινογενές όνομα_ Βίκτωρ_ (λατινικό _Victor)_ συναντάται από την ελληνιστική εποχή και σχηματίζει γενική πτώση τόσο με_ -ο-: Βίκτορος_ (αιτιατική:_ Βίκτορα_) όσο και με_ -ω-: Βίκτωρος_ (αιτιατική:_ Βίκτωρα). _Και οι δύο μορφές απαντούν στην ελληνιστική γραμματεία δεκάδες φορές. Από γλωσσικής πλευράς θα ήταν σωστότερο να υιοθετηθεί το σχήμα_ Βίκτωρ, -ορος, -ορα _(με_ -ο-_), όπως συμβαίνει με τις λέξεις αυτής της κλιτικής κατηγορίας, είτε είναι ελληνικής αρχής είτε αποτελούν δάνεια (π.χ. _πράκτωρ - πράκτορα, λέκτωρ - λέκτορα, κοσμήτωρ - κοσμήτορα, κήνσωρ - κήνσορα, δικτάτωρ - δικτάτορα_ κ.ά.).​
Για την ακρίβεια, τα ευρήματα με –_ο_– είναι τετραπλάσια, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Μπορεί όλα τα εις –_ωρ_ να έχουν απλοποιηθεί σε –_ορας_, μέχρι και ο _πραίτωρ_ έγινε _πραίτορας_ στη σχολική γραμματική (με επίθετο _πραιτοριανός_), αλλά ο _Βίκτωρας_ επιμένει — όχι μόνο στο Ορθογραφικό.

Ένα μικρό μνημείο για τον Ιταλό (με γκουγκλιές, πέτσινες, ενδεικτικές):
Βίκτορα Εμμανουήλ 1.870
Βίκτωρα Εμμανουήλ 1.770
Βίκτωρος Εμμανουήλ 60
Βίκτορος Εμμανουήλ 26






Με τη _Victoria_ τα πράγματα χειροτερεύουν λόγω του τόνου. Οι σχολές είναι τρεις:

*Όλα με* _*-ω-*_ (Ορθογραφικό, Δρανδάκης). Η παλιά εγκυκλοπαίδεια έχει έναν Ισπανό _Βικτόρια_, έχει την άμαξα που τη γράφει _βικτώρια_ και όλα τα ονόματα από τη βασίλισσα ως τα τοπωνύμια σε Αυστραλία, Καναδά και Αφρική είναι _*Βικτωρία*_. _Βικτωρία_ είναι και το νούφαρο.
Η μικτή σχολή, αλλιώς η σχολή «χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα». Εφαρμόζεται στον Πάπυρο. Η _Βικτωρία_ με –_ω_– και η _Βικτόρια_ με –_ο_–. Ποια είναι ποια; Παραθέτω το σχετικό λήμμα:
*Βικτόρια (Βικτωρία)*• με τον τύπο _Βικτόρια_ αποδίδονται, όπως επιβάλλουν η ορθή φωνητική απόδοση και η μεταγραφή του στα Ελληνικά, ανθρωπωνύμια και τοπωνύμια που έχουν τον ξενικό τύπο Victoria. Με τον τύπο Βικτωρία αποδίδονται όσα από αυτά —καθώς και το ιταλικό όνομα Vittoria— έχουν από παράδοση καθιερωθεί έτσι στα Ελληνικά, π.χ. Βικτόρια (Πολιτεία της Αυστραλίας, πρωτεύουσα της Βρετανικής Κολομβίας του Καναδά, νήσος του Καναδικού Αρκτικού Αρχιπελάγους, πόλη των ΗΠΑ κ.λπ.), αλλά Βικτωρία (βασίλισσα του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου, Βικτωρίας Γη, Βικτωρίας Λίμνη κ.λπ.).​Να προσθέσω ότι η άμαξα εκεί είναι _βικτόρια_ και το νούφαρο _βικτωρία_. Φαντάζομαι ότι και το επίθετο γίνεται _βικτωριανός_ ή _βικτοριανός_, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση.
Η σχολή της απλοποίησης των πάντων και την παράδοση την γράφουμε στα παλαιότερα. Όπως στο Μείζον: _*Βικτορία, Βικτόρια, βικτοριανός*_. Μου τα χαλάει στον _Βίκτωρα_ (τον έχει με –_ω_–). Και δεν λέει πώς να γράφουμε την πλατεία.


----------



## meidei (Mar 13, 2011)

Αν κλίνεται, με -ω-. Αν όχι, με -ο-.
Αυτό τον απλό κανόνα ακολουθώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2011)

meidei said:


> Αν κλίνεται, με -ω-. Αν όχι, με -ο-.
> Αυτό τον απλό κανόνα ακολουθώ.


Υπάρχει και το θέμα: ποια κλίνεις και ποια όχι και τι κάνεις με τον τόνο. Έχουμε βασίλισσα, πλατεία, τοπωνύμια, άμαξα, νούφαρο. (Για να μην μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες... :) ). Και τον Βίκτορα; Πού τον βάζεις τον Βίκτορα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2011)

meidei said:


> Αν κλίνεται, με -ω-. Αν όχι, με -ο-.
> Αυτό τον απλό κανόνα ακολουθώ.



Ποια δεν κλίνονται --και γιατί όχι;

_Ο προβοκράτορας των κλιτικών τύπων_


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2011)

Ναι, γιατί εγώ ήμουν λιγότερο προκλητικός;

Αφού έχουμε:
της Βικτόριας Χίσλοπ
της Βικτόριας Μπέκαμ
της Βικτόριας Χαραλαμπίδου
στην αυστραλιανή πολιτεία της Βικτόριας
για να μην πω για τα _της Βικτόριας_ που μιλάνε για τη βασίλισσα.

Γκουγκλιές
Σε εφημερίδες


----------



## meidei (Mar 13, 2011)

Ποια κλίνονται, ε;  Αποσύρω την προηγούμενη δήλωση και δίνω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

Όνομα ιστορικής φιγούρας ή τοπωνύμιο που αποδόθηκε ως Βίκτωρ ή Βικτωρία/Βικτώρια προφανώς και κλίνεται ως έχει. Γιαυτό και κρατούν το -ω- τους στην ονομαστική.

Νέους Βίκτορες εγώ τους κλίνω σαν _ο Βίκτορας του Βίκτορα_ (κλιτικό παράδειγμα Ο5 του ΛΚΝ), αλλά σε κείμενα άλλων που τα αφήνουν άκλιτα, θεωρώ το -ω- αχρείαστο -αν είχα την εξουσία του επιμελητή τα "του Βίκτωρ" θα τα έκανα "του Βίκτορ" αλλά και τα "του Βίκτωρα" θα έχαναν το -ω- τους).
Δεν έχω πολλές συναναστροφές με Βικτωρίες κανενός είδους, αλλά μάλλον_ η Βικτώρια, της Βικτώριας_, εκτός αν πρόκειται για καθιερωμένο ανέβασμα του τόνου.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2014)

...
Victoria - The Kinks






_Arthur (Or the Decline and Fall of the British Empire)_. As if that weren't enough, encore: The Fall.


----------

